# COLBY OR OFRN????



## workinpit21 (Mar 16, 2009)

DOES ANY ONE KNOW A REPUTABLE BREEDER THAT HAS SOME COLBY OR SOME OLD FAMILY RED NOSE BLOOD I DONT WANNA BULLY I WANT A WORKING DOG MED SIZE NO MORE THAN AROUND 75 POUNDS AT THE MOST.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

HMMM there arent too many people currently working Colbys or OFRN dogs.... I think Eddie Falen has some OFRN blood and his dogs WORK WORK WORK. Stillwater has Colbys but they dont work really... Coda Kennels has Colbys again they arent titled in working. There is another thread on here titled "OFRN" maybe you should research that along with other threads and find out.... what your really looking for. Instead of just asking a question to which there is MANY answers especially since Colby blood is in MANY dogs pedigrees so is OFRN.... 

Why do you want one of these specific bloodlines?


----------



## workinpit21 (Mar 16, 2009)

I LIKE THE WAY COLBY DOGS LOOK AND I LOVE OFRN IVE HAD THEM ALL MY LIFE IVE HAD HEMPHILL BLOOD BUT ITS HARD TO FIND ANYONE WITH THAT BLOOD I WANT THESE BLOODLINES BECAUSE I KNOW OFRN ARE GOOD WORKING DOGS AND IVE HERD COLBY DOGS ARE ASWELL NEVER OWNED A COLBY DOG THOUGH.


----------



## workinpit21 (Mar 16, 2009)

ALSO I WANT SHOW DOGS AND MY OPINION IS THAT COLBY AND OFRN ARE THE BEST LOOKIN OUT THERE.


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Well then you should check out one of our members named Flametree... He has OFRN dogs maybe he could direct you to someone (LOL) or perhaps another member Southern Inferno... He has two gorgeous OFRN dogs...


----------



## workinpit21 (Mar 16, 2009)

SO IM LOOKING FOR A DOG THAT I CAN SHOW AND WORK


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I would ask around on here for awhile on dogs you can show and work . Working dogs work no matter where you go but shows vary UKC judges may not award championships to a gamier built dog or an ADBA judge might laugh at the bully in his show ring.... You should check out events that are in your area and see what kinda of dog would be best for you to show... Just a thought. There are some Colby pitbulls straight from the man himself that top out over 75 lbs... FYI. so you never know. Just because it has a certain type of blood in it doesnt necessarily mean the dog can work... Bandogges are a mixture of bully breeds and they can work!


----------



## workinpit21 (Mar 16, 2009)

OK THANKS FOR INFO


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

how are the stillwater kennels colby dogs...


----------



## BedlamBully (Jun 6, 2008)

Southern Inferno's dogs are from FlameTree. He has some great OFRN dog. I would shoot him a PM. Not super familiar with the line myself but I haven't heard anything BAD about the line.

Still Water does have colby dogs and some great dog gear as well.
Stillwater Kennel Supply --


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

I prefer the colby blood from coda kennels personally... Jmo


----------



## mrchatnjack (Dec 10, 2008)

If you want a working Colby APBT, Stillwater is the only real choice!

*"Owing a Colby dog is like owning a piece of history", = L. Colby

"Owning a Stillwater dog is owning the future of the APBT", = Chatnjack *

(below)
39 lbs. of proven working wild feral hog catch dog, ADBA/ADBSI pointed show dog and most importantly... my families house dog. 100% PURE BULLDOG in every since of the word, exactly what a real APBT should be!

*TURNER & KIRBY'S BUCKSHOT*

http://www.apbt.online-pedigrees.com/modules.php?name=Public&file=printPedigree&dog_id=139324










Best regards;
*CHATNJACK*


----------



## dan'sgrizz (Oct 22, 2008)

Gorgeous!!!!!!!


----------



## ATLAS (May 12, 2008)

great looking dog


----------



## sammy (Mar 30, 2009)

Nice Bulldog MRCHATNJAC!!!!!!

If you're looking for a Kick-AZZ collar (at a very reasonable price) I'd get it straight from Stillwater. He has some of the best out there.


----------



## wheezie (Aug 4, 2006)

morgans APBT , and iron mike have some OFRN stuff


----------

